
Only 27% of Employees Believe in Their Company’s Values - hrgeek
http://cactushr.com/blog/2016/09/28/only-27-of-employees-believe-in-their-companys-values/
======
soulnothing
[http://www.gallup.com/businessjournal/195491/few-
employees-b...](http://www.gallup.com/businessjournal/195491/few-employees-
believe-company-values.aspx)
[http://www.gallup.com/businessjournal/195506/few-workers-
app...](http://www.gallup.com/businessjournal/195506/few-workers-apply-
company-values-jobs.aspx)

^ the link is more of a brochure, those seem to be the source from the
article.

One of my standard questions while interviewing is * What is your favorite
company pillar and why? * What is your favorite thing about the culture? *
What is your favorite thing about your job?

They seem very similar, but two look at interaction with the company, and one
from the employee. I get a significant pause on the first two. With a similar
enough response, the work atmosphere fosters team work, good people, and
productivity. The answer skates around the culture and pillars of a company.
Why you enjoy worker here, I've heard often enough that they like working with
tech.

There is generally company culture, and team culture. I'd be more curious
about the metrics for team culture. For me to commit to the company I need to
be committed to my team culture.

Lastly it's a give and take, your culture, team or company, needs to be
mallable. You have core beliefs and ways you operate. But each team member,
employee, is different. What lights their fire will vary from one to the next.
They come because your building this application, or part of your culture is
down time with co workers. But that's broad, what makes them tick. Find that
and add that as part of your team culture, give that to them and it naturally
progresses.

------
internaut
The word 'values' often has a strong connotation with bullshit. Probably
because of it being used in superficial ways, counterfeited values. This is
one of those things that you cannot 'fake until you make it'. They are there
or they are not.

Despite these associations of subjectivity, obfuscation and vagueness, it is
very important. The power of this to attract people to your banner can never
be underestimated. It is something that resonates deeply in our brains, that
makes us work together in a way nothing else can.

Musk would be nowhere close to where he is today without having enough people
believe in his company. People are willing to work harder, for less money, to
be part of the story.

~~~
someguydave
> People are willing to work harder, for less money, to be part of the story.

Much of what makes "silicon valley work" is exactly this - people who grew up
in Middle America and who have low time preferences managed to get a good
education.

They are then misled by the spirit of the times into coming to the coasts and
largely working for less than a market-clearing wage. Generally they do this
because they think they will "make a difference" or "get a fat paycheck when
the equity comes in".

Looked at this way, it seems that silicon valley is an engine running on
fumes. Eventually employees with skills will demand market clearing wages.

